# At An Impasse: Looking At High-End Kitchen Knives



## tx smoker (Jan 22, 2020)

Sad state of affairs. I still have my Christmas bonus from work, in cash, sitting in a cigar box on the shelf in my closet and can't decide what to do with it. I've been considering getting a high end set of kitchen knives for quite a while and made mention of this to Tracy. Well, her crafting stuff has taken off in a huge way in a totally different direction. She has dropped a considerable sum of $$ the past couple weeks getting herself set up. Last night over dinner (which was incredible and very creative but don't know if I should post it) she said it's only fair that I get something nice to balance out the money she has spent. She told me to order whatever set of knives I want. I've read stuff about the 4-star Zwilling (SP??) stuff being really good. They are German made but I've also seen some nice stuff that is Japanese made. At least the price tag indicates that it's nice stuff   I currently have two sets of professional grade Chicago Cutlery that I've been somewhat happy with. One set Tracy bought me two years ago for Christmas. The other set I've had for about 30 years. My only issue is that they don't hold an edge for very long and I seem to sharpen them more often than I feel I should. Here is my biggest dilemma: I'm having a hard time justifying the expense, regardless of Tracy telling me to buy them, so I have a couple of Q's for y'all. If you had an unlimited budget to buy a set of knives, what would you buy? Second, what is it about the recommendation that sets it apart from other knives? Lastly, and this is for folks who have already made the purchase: can you justify the expense in your mind? I'm not looking for block sets that have a bunch of steak knives to make the item count look impressive. We already have more steak knives than we will ever have people here eating steak. I'm looking for a 4 to 6 knife set (quantity not set in stone) that will do everything I need done...and y'all know I tend to do a lot of stuff  This may seem like a silly thread but you all are the only ones I trust for accurate info as I'm in WAY over my head on this one. I'd just hate to drop$500 to $1000 on knives that are untested and find them lacking what I'm looking for. I've spent a LOT of time reading about these and can't really see a differentiation between one maker and the next so thought I'd toss this out there and ask the folks who are truly in the know. Many thanks to any and all that take the time to provide info.

At a total loss,
Robert


----------



## kruizer (Jan 22, 2020)

Wusthof also has a very good selection of high quality knives.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 22, 2020)

kruizer said:


> Wusthof also has a very good selection of high quality knives.



Thank you!! That gives me another option to look into.

Robert


----------



## sandyut (Jan 22, 2020)

kruizer said:


> Wusthof also has a very good selection of high quality knives.


that what i have been using the last 15 years.    they have different lines...stear clea of the low end one they have crappy reviews .  cant recall what they call them -Gourmet I think...

I have the Classic line - very happy with them.  they may have a line above that...but I cant look ;)


----------



## Chickenwings (Jan 22, 2020)

REALLY early on I wanted GOOD knives.  So I got some.  I bought Henckels 'budget' knives, the ones of German pattern but made in Brazil but make no mistake, these are good knives.  I used them for nearly 30 years!  

So, now I'm a German knife guy.  I've looked at Japanese knives but for me, I like the weight and profile of german knives.  Japanese knives are less robust with a finer edge that you should be a bit more cautious with, German knives can take a little more chopping type punishment.  I've shopped for Japanese knives and I like them a lot.  I might add a mid size chef profile Gyuto type but I'm still a German knife guy.

Having had those Henckels for so long I was surprised that by a set of circumstances I ended up with a set of Wusthof knives and I like them a LOT.  Heft and balance is similar to the Henckles but on my most used knife, the chef's knife, the blade is a bit taller making guiding the blade better - for me.  

Check out a starter set like this: 






						Wüsthof Classic Starter Knives, Set of 3 | Williams Sonoma
					






					www.williams-sonoma.com
				




Shop around, I think you may find a better price but the link illustrates what I am talking about.   To that set I think you need to add a bread knife and a big slicer but it'll really do all you want.  There's also a movement now on buying disposable paring knives but that's another topic for another post.

Hope this helps!


----------



## xray (Jan 22, 2020)

Robert,

I won't be much help to you but I would like to tag along for the ride. I've been in the market for a better knife set for awhile. My black Friday Cuisinart knife block from over 10 years ago is starting to let me down. They do not hold and edge and the tang is starting to crack through the plastic handles, so some have them have a wobble when using for cutting. 

So I'm interested in seeing where this thread goes. 

I've thought about getting Wusthof knives. Since you mentioned Japanese knives, have you looked into Shun knives? The Japanese style knives supposingly hold a finer edge due to the harder composition of the steel but they are more prone to chipping. 

Stacy actually bought me a cheap zwilling ja henckles knife set for Christmas. But I politely asked to return them because all the knives in the block were serrated...even the chef's knife. I couldn't sharpen them so it's no use.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 22, 2020)

These have been very good knives for us. Have had for 4yrs now. Only have needs to use the steel on these so far. No sharpening. There is 2 other cheaper models other than the Professional "S".


----------



## Polka (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a set of Henkels.  Buy what you can afford, but I think solid handle rather than rivets.  R


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 22, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> These have been very good knives for us. Have had for 4yrs now. Only have needs to use the steel on these so far. No sharpening. There is 2 other cheaper models other than the Professional "S".
> View attachment 429547


I have a few of the Professional line of these knives and they are very nice! I love my rocking chef knife for chopping veggies.  I have a Miyabi knife that is an Asian style knife that is beyond ridiculously sharp. I have really pieced my collection together based on super sales on quality knives.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 22, 2020)

Gezz.  I use my victorinox  butchering knives for all prep and slicing meat.  Now I feel I need better.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 22, 2020)

We have a couple of wustof knives and we love them. Think they are from the pro line

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Jan 22, 2020)

There is no way I would spend $500 to $1K on knives if it was not my career......then again I have a lift in the garage with a 74 TR6 on top and a  81 Corvette 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
under it and a Jeep Wrangler next to it.  So if you can afford it and you want it go get it!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm trying to remember which TV chef recommended starting with 3 knives.
A chef knife, a paring knife, and a serrated long knife.

I got a Wustof Classic Santoku 5" for my birthday last year. I love it.  My only regret is that I should have gotten the 7".


----------



## mtnlakeman (Jan 22, 2020)

I have Wusthof Classic. Spent $1,400 on a 20 block set.  First 5 years loved them. Easy to sharpen to razors edge. I can cut lox that's too thin. Knowing the expense gave us pride that this was a good thing in our kitchen.. The reason we bought these was because we wanted plastic handles specific to being dishwasher proof. Today over half have cracked handles. For sure our fault for throwing them in the dishwasher, but for $1,400 I want the same plastic that's in a $59 dishwasher capable set and the steel that's in these. Sorry I don't have a recommendation, but am quite disappointed in them. My parents had Cutco that survived the dishwasher, prying open paint cans, thought I was going to be a knife thrower etc. They were harder steel than the Wusthof so more  difficult to sharpen, but also harder to dull..


----------



## S-met (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a strong opinion against knife sets. Instead, buy a quality knife for your purpose and don'tget sucked into "brands." I believe a must have is a utility/general purpose like a chef or santoku and a pairing knife. For your chef/utility knife,  there is no "right" knife. Choose one that is well balanced in your hand. You might need 2. My wife and I use different knives. And they all may be different brands 

Next get what you will need as it arises. I have a budget cleaver and 12 slicer, given their purpose and how often I use them, a high end version didn't make sense. Then I added a high quality bread knife and a flexible fillet knife.

Again, don't get sucked into brands. And don't buy a knife that you haven't held. Make sure you like the "feel." You have to use it, not me or anyone else, get the right ones for you.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 23, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> These have been very good knives for us. Have had for 4yrs now. Only have needs to use the steel on these so far. No sharpening. There is 2 other cheaper models other than the Professional "S".
> View attachment 429547



This is a very nice set of Knives. Just a word of Caution. I am referring to this Style of Knife, several brand of Forged Knives are like this, and not a criticism of this brand alone...

Look at the Thick Bolster, between the handle and blade. There is only a Millimeter or so of Knife Edged before further sharpening will cause the bottom of the Bolster to be Lower than the Blade Edge! The result, you can Slice with it but you will not be able to Chop anything, because the Bolster will hit the Board before the Blade Edge.
Fortunately, sharpening and edge removal is infrequent but but I prefer knives without the thick Bolster to get in the way.



 pc farmer
 I have worked with A LOT of Pro Chef's and YES at some point in their careers, all bought one or more High end Henckels or Wustof knives. Years later the Wustof sits in their tool box and the Victorinox Knives are on the board doing the Heavy Lifting!...


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 23, 2020)

I've been using a Wusthof Classic Santoku for a couple of years now, 8". For Xmas I received a couple more Wusthof Classics, Chef and Boning blades, and a couple from the Gourmet line. I haven't even taken them out of the box, need to find a block that'll fit them. Those magnetic blade holders that screw onto the wall are just accidents waiting to happen, that's a no go. Whatever you decide to get Robert, take a moment to think about where you'll store them. 






The Santoku has nice balance and holds an edge well, it and a wood handled boning blade I've had for over thirty years do most of the kitchen work. Until I can find a block for the others they are pretty much useless to me, it's not like you can just throw a bunch of big razors into a drawer and go fishing around for them when you need one. Just sayin'. RAY


----------



## sandyut (Jan 23, 2020)

mtnlakeman said:


> The reason we bought these was because we wanted plastic handles specific to being dishwasher proof. Today over half have cracked handles.


I think they say dishwasher safe, but not recommended.  we washed one of the small knives a zillion times and it cracked.  I would email them and ask for a warranty replacement or discount at least on a replacement/repair.  I had a piar of their scissors show a rust spot and they shipped me a new set no questions no change.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 23, 2020)

Robert,

I too wanted a really good knife set after making due with handme downs for years and I went the Henkels 5 star route a year ago and have not looked back since.

Here is wht I got from BBB, and it is currently on sale.









						Zwilling® Five Star 8-Piece Knife Block Set | Bed Bath & Beyond
					

The Five Star 8-Piece Knife Block Set from Zwilling is perfect as an addition to your existing cutlery or as a starter. This knife block set features ergonomically designed handles to fit perfectly in your hand with a simple design.




					www.bedbathandbeyond.com
				




These are what come with it:






Which is plenty, but there were 3 open spaces that kept screaming at me to fill soooo:






I have had them over a year and have only used the sharpener that comes with it (in the block) to touch them up, but they are due for a good sharpen now. When I got them they were absolutely razor sharp...actually a bit scary sharp.

I am quite happy with them and I think all in (as I got the set on sale, and 2 of the 3 add on knives) for less than $350

John


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 23, 2020)

Well thank you everybody for all the great input. Sadly though I'm no closer to making a decision than I was yesterday when I posted this  I'd been looking at a couple of sets that got dinged here either due to quality issues or design flaws. The only brand that didn't get any negative feedback is the Victorinox. I'm just hitting a mental road block looking through Amazon. May just have to take a day or two for the cob webs to clear and start over.

On a different note, those of you with dishwasher issues, don't feel bad. I have a 30 year old set of Chicago Cutlery with Rosewood handles and a 2 year old set with plastic handles. Neither have ever seen the inside of a dishwasher. They have always been hand washed, dried, and put away immediately when I was finished. The Rosewood handles would get a coat of vegetable oil applied to them a couple times a year to keep them looking good and to date, they still look as good as the day I bought them. The handles on 2 year old set are all cracked on the knives I use, and again it isn't from the dishwasher. This is kind of a bummer in that I considered Chicago Cutlery to be good stuff, but apparently I was mistaken. Handles cracked, won't hold an edge, and the blades are noticeably worn already from constant need to be sharpened. Oh well...I'll figure something out soon or just stick with what I have until it's no longer usable. Nah....I'm sure I'll find something pretty soon.

Thanks again everybody!!
Robert


----------



## nomad_archer (Jan 23, 2020)

So I've been going through this.  I have a few victorinox fibrox knives I use for butchering game and they are nice, cut well, and are sharp.  But not what I might consider high end.  Very good knives for my application, yes.  

Now, all my research I landed on trying some Japanese knives.  Since there is a clearance sale on cutlery and more , I'll be trying a few from Yaxell across several lines.  I dont mind mixing and matching across different lines.  They are all made from good steel and all have good reviews.  I guess you just gotta take the leap.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 23, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Here is wht I got from BBB, and it is currently on sale.



Very much appreciate it John. Am I reading that correctly? That knife set is currently priced 50% off at $140.00? If so, I'll probably go ahead and order it. That just looks like a screaming deal for sure.

Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 23, 2020)

I have a very nice set of henckels that we got for our wedding 9 years ago. Been put in the dishwasher and rarely have to sharpen. No cracks and still cut great. After that I have just been purchasing what I need. Got a really nice wusthoff knife for Christmas last year and it never goes in the dishwasher. Use it for cutting large pieces of meat. Happy with both brands. 

I purchased a $12 12" granton edge knife off of amazon a couple years ago for brisket. Plastic handle. Also a couple of cheapo filet knifes off amazon too. Honestly cut just as well as the expensive ones. Don't get a ton of use but they are holding up well.

Too many choices man. Save the money and buy some more of those CPB prime ribs


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 23, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Very much appreciate it John. Am I reading that correctly? That knife set is currently priced 50% off at $140.00? If so, I'll probably go ahead and order it. That just looks like a screaming deal for sure.
> 
> Robert


Yep you got the price right... that's why I bought them last year at this time as they were also heavily discounted.

John


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 23, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Too many choices man. Save the money and buy some more of those CPB prime ribs



Well, the knives are a benefit since Tracy has spent a small fortune on her crafting, plus I have my Christmas bonus. Insofar as the CPB ribs go, I have carte blanche on those and can order any time I want. Don't need to make a choice of one or the other.

He's right, too many choices,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 23, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Yep you got the price right... that's why I bought them last year at this time as they were also heavily discounted.



I'm tired of beating myself up over this. Went ahead and ordered these John. I figure at that price if I look up in a year and for some reason don't like them, I can raffle the set off here in the forum and not be out anything.

I did however look at some of the Yaxell knives and was duly impressed. They look great but a virtually identical set to the ones I ordered was the same price as what I ordered when not on sale. Oh well, I might become a collector of kitchen knives   

Decision finally made,
Robert


----------



## sandyut (Jan 23, 2020)

enjoy the new weapons!  be careful with the bread knife - for some reason that one takes off more flesh than the rest.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 23, 2020)

I think the Video below says it all. However, I spent a couple of hours researching knives. While I would pick and choose individual knives. Here are the sets I would look at...


I have the Victorinox knives. If I was to take a step up in quality these Mercer Culinary knives are highly rated...


If I was not worried about money, without going crazy, I would likely buy this set...







*MAC Professional Knife Block Set, 9 Piece, Acacia | Cutlery and More*
Shop for MAC Professional Knife Sets at Cutlery and More. We are your source for everything MAC Knives with FREE shipping on orders over $49. We are experts in kitchen knives & cookware.




www.cutleryandmore.comx


----------



## sandyut (Jan 23, 2020)

just be safe - dont be the french chef  LMAO!!


----------



## nomad_archer (Jan 23, 2020)

Enjoy the new toys!   I'm just about to commit to the Yaxell's.  I'll be taking advantage of the clearance and factory second inventory to build out my new kitchen collection.  Glad I'm not the only one that got hung up overthinking the decision.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 23, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> However, I spent a couple of hours researching knives. While I would pick and choose individual knives.



Aw crap. Can't tell you how much I appreciate this Jimmy but by the time I saw this I'd already ordered the Zwilling set that John posted. Make no mistake about it though, these have been bookmarked for future reference...maybe as soon as a couple weeks. If I find anything about the ones I ordered that I don't like, I'll grind them into scrap metal and get the Mercer set...or possibly the MAC set. Couple those two with the Yaxell knives, I'm still kinda at a loss. Hell, I might order three or four sets and never be at a loss for kitchen knives   

UGH!!
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 23, 2020)

sandyut said:


> enjoy the new weapons! be careful with the bread knife - for some reason that one takes off more flesh than the rest.



Funny you should say this. When I got my first set if Chicago Cutlery many moons ago, I was using the bread knife to cut a few different loaves of bread. Between loaves I figured I'd just wipe off the blade of the bread knife on my pants versus washing it each time. OOPS!! First wipe, I managed to slice through my pants and my thigh. Yep, that baby was sharp and learned me a lesson real quick. Lost a few pints of blood but won't ever do that again 

Still have the scar,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 23, 2020)

sandyut said:


> just be safe - dont be the french chef  LMAO!!



Oh for God's sake!! That was hilarious. Kinda reminds me of the Bass-O-Matic but that one didn't involve human atrocities, just a fish.

Y'all remember that one?
Robert


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 23, 2020)

Chefs have much different and essential outlook on knives than home cooks. Chefs use their knives for hours and hours each day. Home cooks, maybe an hour total. 

You'll be happy with those German forged knives (Two men logo). I've had the Spanish forged version for years (same logo but one man) and all they need is a few brushes with the steel and even frozen meat is no problem. 

Enjoy the new tools!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 23, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Aw crap. Can't tell you how much I appreciate this Jimmy but by the time I saw this I'd already ordered the Zwilling set that John posted. Make no mistake about it though, these have been bookmarked for future reference...maybe as soon as a couple weeks. If I find anything about the ones I ordered that I don't like, I'll grind them into scrap metal and get the Mercer set...or possibly the MAC set. Couple those two with the Yaxell knives, I'm still kinda at a loss. Hell, I might order three or four sets and never be at a loss for kitchen knives
> 
> UGH!!
> Robert


Robert,

BBB has a real good return policy....I would go that route and apply the refund to the new set.

Not that I am cheap or anything but I am cheap.  

John


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 23, 2020)

I am a meat cutter, and have always used meat cutting knives.  I have a Victorinox 12" Cimeter, plus  6" Victorinox curved flexible boning knives and Dexter 6" straight rigid boning knives.  I also purchased a 10" brisket slicing knife too.

12" Victorinox Cimeter: https://www.bunzlpd.com/victorinox-rosewood-handle-cimeter-knives

6" Victorinox curved boning knives:  https://www.bunzlpd.com/victorinox-curved-boning-knives-with-fibrox-handles

Dexter 6" straight boning knives:  https://www.bunzlpd.com/straight-boning-knives-sofgrip-handle

brisket slicing knife:  https://www.bunzlpd.com/granton-edge-beef-slicer-knives


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 24, 2020)

Robert, Congrats. I'm confident you will be happy with the 5 Star Zwillings. They are nice, well made knives. Concentrate on learning to use the Steel. Dressing rather than sharpening, add decades to a knifes life...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 24, 2020)

Congrats on the new blades Robert, they should serve you well. As you know, my knife storage issues have been resolved. RAY


----------



## schlotz (Jan 24, 2020)

You did fine Robert. I went through a similar process and ended up with the Pro series which fit my hand better.  One thing you will need to know is what angle these blades are set for, 20º or 15º. 
Here is the response I got back from them.


----------



## Polka (Jan 24, 2020)

Wonderful glad to see you posting, Pops!!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 24, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> I am a meat cutter, and have always used meat cutting knives. I have a Victorinox 12" Cimeter, plus 6" Victorinox curved flexible boning knives and Dexter 6" straight rigid boning knives. I also purchased a 10" brisket slicing knife too.



Pops...this isn't about knives. It's about you. Welcome back sir!! So glad to see the recovery and that you're back in the saddle. Even a day here without you is a lost day    Cannot begin to tell you how happy I am to see you back so quickly. God must have a plan for you, and I can't help but think that part of that plan is continuing to mentor folks like me in this forum!!

All smiles!!
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks so much for all the input and guidance on this. Looky at what I got today












As you can see, there are three extra slots in the block. That just isn't going to work so I went shopping to see about filling the voids. Here's what's in transit now:



I still have one slot to fill though but I'm sure I'll figure it out. Our friend John ( 

 Smokin' in AZ
 ) was right. These things are scary sharp!! That's ok though as I like my knives razor sharp.

Woo hoo!!
Robert


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 25, 2020)

Bread knife!


----------



## Chickenwings (Jan 25, 2020)

GREAT choice, enjoy!


----------



## berner9 (Jan 25, 2020)

Get them dirty!


----------



## nomad_archer (Jan 25, 2020)

Sweet.  Have a good time with the new tools.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 26, 2020)

Robert and John according to my wife ya'll are a bad influence lol I just ordered a set of knives.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 26, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Bread knife!



The set came with a bread knife. It's kinda in the middle of the picture...right at the point of the scissors. For as little as we need to cut bread, I doubt I'll wear that one out any time soon and need a second one   

Thanks for the thought though,
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 26, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Thanks so much for all the input and guidance on this. Looky at what I got today
> View attachment 429831
> 
> View attachment 429832
> ...


My sentiments exactly, about the 3 empty slots....now you know why I bought 3 additional to fill them.

Sorry Amazon links do not stay long so I can't see what knives you ordered...

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 26, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> Robert and John according to my wife ya'll are a bad influence lol I just ordered a set of knives.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 26, 2020)

Chickenwings said:


> GREAT choice, enjoy!



I believe I'm going to enjoy these.



berner9 said:


> Get them dirty!



Oh I did. Got them all slimed up a couple times yesterday.



nomad_archer said:


> Sweet.  Have a good time with the new tools.



Thank you. That's my intention 

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 26, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> Robert and John according to my wife ya'll are a bad influence lol I just ordered a set of knives.



If that's considered "being bad", I don't mind a bit being a bad boy. Just reassure your wife how much better a job you can do cooking for her now and everything will be fine  

That's what I do,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 26, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Sorry Amazon links do not stay long so I can't see what knives you ordered...



That's odd. They are still showing up on my end. Let's try again



Hope this works,
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 26, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> That's odd. They are still showing up on my end. Let's try again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry it was a browser setting...

OK, I got the santoku. The 10 incher would be nice.

John


----------



## schlotz (Jan 26, 2020)

Hey Robert, the one knife I see missing is a filet knife.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 26, 2020)

schlotz said:


> Hey Robert, the one knife I see missing is a filet knife.



I saw that but really didn't think I'd have a use for it but after re-thinking it I may be wrong. I bet that knife would be perfect for trimming briskets or pork loins for Canadian Bacon. I may have to order that once the smoke clears from melting the credit card again. We just got the bill for the two 103 sub primal rib sections that were delivered last week. That one left Tracy reeling a little bit   

Thank you!!
Robert


----------



## schlotz (Jan 26, 2020)

Ha ha, know what you mean.  BTW, I use that knife alot for trimming.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 26, 2020)

Ooops! Missed the bread knife.  I'll second the filet knife.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 26, 2020)

those look sweet man!  if i need some - i would likely have a set on the way.  Enjoy!


----------



## xray (Jan 26, 2020)

Congrats on your knife purchases, Robert!

Be careful with those things and try not to cut your fingers off, we need them so you could type up your excellent recipes on SMF.

I think a filet/flexible boning knife is sorely needed in my arsenal.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 26, 2020)

Trust me when I say, Hand wash your knives, carefully and store them. Too easy to get lost in a pile of dirty dishes and accidents happen...JJ


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 27, 2020)

Not sure if you are still deciding but I agree with many posters here.  Wusthof are the knives I use.  I have an 8" Chef, 6" Chef, 4" paring, and 7" Santoku plus a sharpener and sharpening steel.  I have had these knives for 15 years and like them as well as the day I purchased them.  I also got plastic knife covers for them to protect the knives as well as to protect people from them. 

The only knife I am likely to add to this collection is a 6"  J. A. Henckels boning knife.

I never put my knives in the dishwasher.  Never, ever!  After use, I clean them and dry them and right back into the case they go.

If I had to choose one knife to do everything, I would take the 8" chef knife.  I can break down a pork butt for sausage with one of these in less than 10 minutes.

The Japanese style knives are great as well, but I have found that the stronger you are, the more you want to go toward a European style knife.

As long as you go with a very hard, quality steel blade, you will get years of good use from any high end knives you end up purchasing.

My $0.02

Well, once again it looks like I arrived late to the party.    

Anyway, looks like you got a nice set there.  Hope they last you a good long time.

JC


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 27, 2020)

schlotz said:


> Hey Robert, the one knife I see missing is a filet knife.



Well, One of the two additional knives came in and the other is on the way. When the first one showed up Tracy asked about the second one, then she noticed the 3 empty slots in the block and asked if I'd ordered one for that slot. Nope...I didn't. She asked my why and I told her about the exppense involved and I was gonna wait a bit. Her response was that we both knew I was gonna get it so just go ahead and place the order...so I did. One more coming tomorrow and the filet knife will be here Thursday. That will fill all the slots.

Thanks again everybody!!
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 27, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Trust me when I say, Hand wash your knives, carefully and store them. Too easy to get lost in a pile of dirty dishes and accidents happen...JJ



Thanks for the input Jimmy but believe me, since I got my first set of Chicago Cutlery over 30 years ago, that's the way they have always been handled. Washed immediately, dried, and stored in a block. Never, ever have any of them seen a dishwasher.

Very appreciative of all the help!!
Robert


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 27, 2020)

I always use Dexter Russell knives - Affordable and super strong steel. - I have the Carbon Steel mostly , they have Stainless available, built for the Meat Industry so they are damn good-  They have all shapes and sizes perfect for the home or commercial.

I can get these soo sharp and they hold a great edge. I have a couple of Dexter Skinning Knives from the 80's which I use almost daily and probably still have another 20 years in them.

Dexter Russell


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 1, 2020)

Well, the last of the three additional knives I ordered to fill up the block came in Thursday. Here they be.








Thanks again everybody for all the input. I love these things, but sure do have a lot of respect for them. They are unbelievably sharp!!

Robert


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 1, 2020)

Been kind of busy around here but my knife set did come in and I took them out of the box to look at them and they are still sitting  in the block waiting for me to wash them (by hand) and put them where they will reside for awhile. I haven't had the time to even look to see what I'm going to buy for the other three slots


----------



## jdixon (Jan 29, 2022)

I need a set of knives to hand out to guests when they need to cut their meat (my wife got rid of our old set, for some reason). I'm looking for two things here:

1 - a defense of the classic long and thin serrated steak knife form factor. I've never liked it. I generally prefer a plain edge and full flat grind.

2 - recommendations for high-value knives to use at the table (by "high value" I mean cheap but good).  what are the best steak knives 


Usually, when I'm in the kitchen, I use an A.G. Russell Woodswalker or one of our Henckel kitchen knives. But the woodworker is a little short for general table use (and too expensive for me to buy 8 of them).

I'm currently considering the Opinel No. 112 paring knives. I love the thin and easy-to-maintain blades on their folders.

Thanks in advance for your help and opinions!


----------



## Chickenwings (Jan 29, 2022)

So you've been shopping and know how crazy expensive knives can be.  Good.  You also bought some GREAT knives and know how happy they make you (and how much better to use in the kitchen!)

For steak knives If I had unlimited budget I'd probably get Laguiole made in France but on a human budget we got these.  They're SHARP, beautiful to look at and wonderful to hold.  Straight edge that you can sharpen and cheap enough to replace when you need to.  They're Messermeister Avantas.  SO sharp you need to buy the blade guard for them if they're going in the drawer.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 29, 2022)

I really take my time buying knives. The French and German knives are great, and I own several, but I think I'm done spending $75+ per knife. 

I received an Amazon gift card for Christmas and was about to spend $110 on a 6" German prep knife when it went out of stock. Ended up spending $22 on a 6" Chef's knife made of German steel from the land that shall not be named. With a 1.5" heel it would suffice for a prep knife. Its daily performance and edge retention has blown me away. The German knives needed honing on a stone upon receipt to clean up the edge. Not the new knife. It shaved paper without a hiccup right out of the box. 

I'm now looking at two different 4-pc straight edge steak knives from the same land. One set is $45, the other $70, and I own a 7" cleaver made by the company of the $70 set (Cutluxe). German steel, American company, made in the land that won't be named.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jan 30, 2022)

I love good knives.  I have a block with about 15 different knifes in it.  Several different length chef knives.  Mostly have 4 star Henkel but have a Wustof a Shun and a few others.  

My recommendation to anyone looking at good knives is hold them in your hand, and see how they feel.  Quality wise, not much difference from a Wustof to a Zwilling Henkel to a Shun for comparable knifes, but they all have a different feel to them.  My wife and I don’t always agree on feel, so sometimes we compromise between a couple, and get the one that we both like(maybe not the favorite of either).  I think that is why we mostly have the Henckels. We both like them quite well.

And yes, always hand wash them.  When I am done using a knife, I wash it and put it back in the block.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2022)

Well, I can see I'm out classed here. But I have some great knives from Werther's in Dover Ohio that are very good if you lose the edge send them back and they well redo them.

Warren


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 30, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Well thank you everybody for all the great input. Sadly though I'm no closer to making a decision than I was yesterday when I posted this  I'd been looking at a couple of sets that got dinged here either due to quality issues or design flaws. The only brand that didn't get any negative feedback is the Victorinox. I'm just hitting a mental road block looking through Amazon. May just have to take a day or two for the cob webs to clear and start over.
> 
> On a different note, those of you with dishwasher issues, don't feel bad. I have a 30 year old set of Chicago Cutlery with Rosewood handles and a 2 year old set with plastic handles. Neither have ever seen the inside of a dishwasher. They have always been hand washed, dried, and put away immediately when I was finished. The Rosewood handles would get a coat of vegetable oil applied to them a couple times a year to keep them looking good and to date, they still look as good as the day I bought them. The handles on 2 year old set are all cracked on the knives I use, and again it isn't from the dishwasher. This is kind of a bummer in that I considered Chicago Cutlery to be good stuff, but apparently I was mistaken. Handles cracked, won't hold an edge, and the blades are noticeably worn already from constant need to be sharpened. Oh well...I'll figure something out soon or just stick with what I have until it's no longer usable. Nah....I'm sure I'll find something pretty soon.
> 
> ...


Have you thought about reaching out to a craftsman to commission a couple? That’s not in my immediate future, but something I’d like to do in the future.


----------



## tropics (Jan 30, 2022)

Robert I did not read all the post so if you haven't made a purchase. Do a search on GYUTO V-10
Most Damascus are made that way.
Richie


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 30, 2022)

chesterinflorida said:


> I love good knives.  I have a block with about 15 different knifes in it.  Several different length chef knives.  Mostly have 4 star Henkel but have a Wustof a Shun and a few others.
> 
> My recommendation to anyone looking at good knives is hold them in your hand, and see how they feel.  Quality wise, not much difference from a Wustof to a Zwilling Henkel to a Shun for comparable knifes, but they all have a different feel to them.  My wife and I don’t always agree on feel, so sometimes we compromise between a couple, and get the one that we both like(maybe not the favorite of either).  I think that is why we mostly have the Henckels. We both like them quite well.
> 
> And yes, always hand wash them.  When I am done using a knife, I wash it and put it back in the block.


I have an assortment as well. I do have a couple Henkel Pro series knives I love. One thing to keep in mind with both Henkel and Wusthof is they have a wide range of lines from pretty low quality to high. Many assume those two names automatically equal a quality forged knife.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 30, 2022)

So, jdixon resurrected this 2 year old thread because he's looking for steak knives. I kinda am, too. Open to all suggestions with a plain, non-serrated edge. 



jdixon said:


> I need a set of knives to hand out to guests when they need to cut their meat (my wife got rid of our old set, for some reason). I'm looking for two things here:
> 
> 1 - a defense of the classic long and thin serrated steak knife form factor. I've never liked it. I generally prefer a plain edge and full flat grind.
> 
> 2 - recommendations for high-value knives to use at the table (by "high value" I mean cheap but good). what are the best steak knives


----------



## Chickenwings (Jan 30, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> So, jdixon resurrected this 2 year old thread because he's looking for steak knives. I kinda am, too. Open to all suggestions with a plain, non-serrated edge.


See my recommendation for the Messermeister...I really can't say anything bad about them!


----------



## BurntWeenie (Jan 30, 2022)

Custom made perhaps? Ala Forged in Fire


----------

